# My Small but GROWING MAC Collection!



## Elizab33th (Aug 24, 2008)

Here it is ladies and gents...Lol..






Eyes(top to bottom):
-Hepcat
-Amber Lights
-Cool Heat
-Cranberry
-Juxt
-Rule
-Sushi Flower
-Sketch
-Brown Down
-Bamboo

Lips:
-Plushglass-Big Baby
-Lipglass- Viva Glam VI

Face:
-Studio Fix Fluid-NC44
-Mineralized SPF15 Loose Powder Foundation in Dark
-Select Coverup NC45 Sample

Other:
-Smolder Eye Khol
-Loud Lash Mascara
-217 Brush


Thats it for now...lol...I'll be hitting up the counter Tuesday for 2 more brushes and a blush!..*Any suggestions?*


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 24, 2008)

nice collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love the colourful shadows!


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 25, 2008)

nice bright e/s !


----------



## nunu (Aug 25, 2008)

great collection!

I am nc43 the blushes i love are peachykeen, margine and sunbasque.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 25, 2008)

Lovely eyeshadows! Great selection of colours. Other than the 217, the brushes I use the most are the 239 and 187. Have you looked at the Cult of Cherry collection yet? The Plum du Bois blush is very pretty.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Aug 26, 2008)

great start with mac, nice stuff


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 26, 2008)

Me like it


----------



## n_c (Aug 26, 2008)

Good start!


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 26, 2008)

A great start! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love how colorful your eyeshadows are!


----------

